
The Elves Leave Middle Earth – Sodas Are No Longer Free (2009) - choult
https://steveblank.com/2009/12/21/the-elves-leave-middle-earth-%E2%80%93-soda%E2%80%99s-are-no-longer-free/
======
brudgers
Past substantial discussions:

Six years ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1007750](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1007750)

Three years ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5751329](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5751329)

